# Kurbel



## Bmx3 (2. September 2010)

was is die beste kurbel, sollte nicht mehr als 150 kosten und möglichst leicht/stabil..


----------



## RISE (2. September 2010)

Primo Powerbite/Hollowbite. Nicht die Leichteste, aber die Attribute "stabil" und die "beste" erfüllt sie mit Sicherheit. Alternativ dazu gibt es wahrscheinlich auch gute und leichtere Profile Klone mit 48Z Spline Achse, wobei ich immer zur Powerbite rate. Schön ist sie nun nicht besonders, aber die (De)Montage ist einfach und geht ohne Kurbelabzieher und ansonsten ist sie weitgehend problemfrei.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bmx3 (3. September 2010)

okay danke


----------



## Bmx3 (3. September 2010)

aber ich muss sagen ich hab mich in die felt ballpark 2011 verliebt mit 837g schön leicht und felt ist super stabil find ich


----------



## Bmx3 (3. September 2010)

der beweis, arschleicht und bricht nicht.. <3

[ame="http://vimeo.com/8092105"]Ball Park Cranks Commercial - Felt Bikes on Vimeo[/ame]


----------



## RISE (3. September 2010)

Die Felt Kurbel, die ich mal hatte, war der größte Schrott, den man aus Metall herstellen konnte. Seitdem ist die Firma für mich gestorben.


----------



## DJ_BMX (3. September 2010)

Gelt ist kacke!
Nimm Profile da sind welhe im Bikemarkt fÃ¼r 70 oder so. 
Profile sind stabil und leicht. â¥


----------



## Bmx3 (5. September 2010)

DJ_BMX schrieb:


> Gelt ist kacke!
> Nimm Profile da sind welhe im Bikemarkt fÃ¼r 70 oder so.
> Profile sind stabil und leicht. â¥




profile is mir zu teuer


----------



## RISE (5. September 2010)

Im Prinzip ist jede Kurbel mit 48 Spline Achse eine (exakte) Profile Kopie.


----------



## DJ_BMX (6. September 2010)

Jo aber guck hier: http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/showproduct.php/product/297234/cat/fav

Profile fÃ¼r 70â¬. â¥_â¥
Greif zu ^^


----------



## Bmx3 (6. September 2010)

DJ_BMX schrieb:


> Jo aber guck hier: http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/showproduct.php/product/297234/cat/fav
> 
> Profile fÃ¼r 70Â. â¥_â¥
> Greif zu ^^



hmm ich halte nichts von der no boss ich will was mit kettenblattaufnahme


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DJ_BMX (6. September 2010)

Kannst ja ein Sprocket dran klatschen. 
Musst halt so eins nehmen: http://www.bikestation-bs.de/product_info.php?cPath=22_72&products_id=1448

Also wie halt keine Spider glaube ich heißt das ist. Brauchst nur eine Schraube und dann passts.


----------



## hardyfreak (8. September 2010)

und was is mit leaf- monosticks? wie ist  die haltbarkeit?


----------



## mainfluffy (15. September 2010)

soweit ich richtig lesen kann heißen die motosticks.
ich sleber fahre sie jetzt schon fast 1 jahr und habe keine probleme mit der was die stabilität angeht.
allerdings war der einbau ne qual..., ging halt schwer rauf, auf die achse und hab die kurbel aus angst, dass ich sie nicht wieder raufbekomme noch nie wieder abgebaut... 

aber halten tun sie


----------



## DJ_BMX (15. September 2010)

Die Leaf muss halten. 
N Freund ist mit der auch unterwegs und der fährt schon krass. 
Er hatte bisher keine Probleme. 

Auch gut ist die Odyssey Tombolt:
http://www.bikestation-bs.de/produc...ucts_id=851&osCsid=lk550m36jlupdhh2qdr557nsj0

Ein anderer Freund fährt die auch und da gabs noch keine Probleme.
Kostet halt 50 mehr aber adde manu im icq und du bekommst sie etwas billiger und 50 sind denke ich schnell ergattert.


----------



## hardyfreak (17. September 2010)

ok thx, brauch ich für die sticks nen kurbelabzieher? auf dem bild sind keine schrauben am ende der kurbel zu erkennen, wie macht man die fest?


----------



## DJ_BMX (17. September 2010)

Bei der Odyssey?

Edit:
Bei der Odyssey einfach aufschrauben und den einen Arm runter dann den anderen samt Achse da es ja ne two piece ist. 
(So weit ich weiß) ^^


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mainfluffy (17. September 2010)

kurbelabzieher hab ich nicht, hab allerdings die kurbel halt noch nie abgebaut.
die ist auch 2pc und auf der einen seite ist ne schraube zum reindrehen wie bei der twombolt auch.


----------



## hardyfreak (17. September 2010)

ich mein bei der leaf.
aso, musste also die eine kubel draufscheben, dann achse durchstecken und dann andre drauf und dann is da ne imusschraube?!


----------



## DJ_BMX (17. September 2010)

Also:
Die eine Kurbel hat ne Achse fest dran.
Die andere ist lose. Auf der Seite wo die "lose" Kurbel ist, ist ne Schraube, die die auf und zudrehen kannst. Du musst also nur das Lager einbauen, den Arm wo die Achse durch und auf der anderen Seite den "losen" Arm drauf stecken. Am besten die Achse Fetten. Ist die Kurbel dann richtig drauf, das heißt parallel, schraubst du die Schraube stark zu, las dir  ggf. beim Radladen deines Vertrauens ein Mittel gegen das selbstständige Lösen von Schauben drauf schmieren und schraub es dann zu. 

Natürlich nicht vergessen dass dein Kettenblatt noch drauf muss.  

Hoffe ich konnte helfen.


----------



## hardyfreak (19. September 2010)

ja auf jeden fall!     noch ne frage: passen auf die leaf die ganz normalen 9/16er pedalen?     mfg


----------



## RISE (19. September 2010)

Ja, passen.


----------



## hardyfreak (19. September 2010)

boah ging das schnel


----------



## hardyfreak (19. September 2010)

geh euc jetzt bestimmt schon auf die nerven, hab aba noch ne frage. wo ist die kettenblatt aufnahme? wenns keine gibt, auf was muss ich da beim kettenblatt "draufklatschen" achten? brauch ich dafür zum draufmachen noch andre parts?


----------



## qam (19. September 2010)

Das Kettenblatt wird in der Regel mit einer Schraube (die normalerweise mitgeliefert wird) an einem Kurbelarm festgeschraubt, nachdem man es auf die Achse draufgesteckt hat. Ist idiotensicher, kann man nichts falsch machen. Außer auf den falschen Arm ziehen.


----------



## Dosenbrot (19. September 2010)

Bmx3 schrieb:


> was is die beste kurbel, sollte nicht mehr als 150 kosten und möglichst leicht/stabil..


 

150 Öre?! Du machst Witze, oder?!  Für eine gute Kurbel musst du schon ein bisschen mehr hinlegen! 
http://www3.hibike.de/produkt/3611c3e5dd24a101a51befd8a52537f4/THM-Carbones Clavicula MTB DH.html


----------



## RISE (19. September 2010)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hardyfreak (20. September 2010)

ja das war mir schon klar, aber ich kann auf den pics keine aufnahme sehen, deswegen die frage wie ich das sprocket dranmachen soll.


----------



## RISE (20. September 2010)

Das ist ja auch eine MTB Kurbel, die dazu noch hässlich und sicherlich nicht für BMX gedacht ist.


----------



## DJ_BMX (20. September 2010)

haha Carbon Kurbeln. 

Idiot


----------



## qam (20. September 2010)

Ist es nicht schön, wenn Leute über etwas diskutieren von dem sie einfach keinen Plan haben?*foren...*hust*...troll*hust* Ich liebe sowas.


----------



## hardyfreak (20. September 2010)

qam schrieb:


> Ist es nicht schön, wenn Leute über etwas diskutieren von dem sie einfach keinen Plan haben?*foren...*hust*...troll*hust* Ich liebe sowas.



ist es nicht schön, dass manche leute schon als pro anfangen und allwissend sind?


----------



## Sidorak (20. September 2010)

@hardyfreak ich glaube ich  blick hier so ein bischen durch dosenbrot hat da eine mtb kurbel hingeschrieben du wolltest aber auf die andere antworten und rise dachte du meinst die mtb kurbel von dosenbrot


----------



## hardyfreak (20. September 2010)

aso ja sry dachte das ihr die sticks meint, hab den link net gesehn :-(


----------



## DJ_BMX (20. September 2010)

Hole dir die Odyssey die ich gepostet habe.
*!!!Lebenslange Garantie!!!*


----------



## hardyfreak (20. September 2010)

die is mir aber zu schwer und die passt net. was haltet ihr von der Colony colonial 10? I-welche erfahrungen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DJ_BMX (21. September 2010)

Ist bei nem Freund schon gerissen.
Wie die passt ned?


----------



## mainfluffy (21. September 2010)

Bingo.
IGNORIEREN!
Hat irgendwie nicht dazu gepasst, was ich grade gelesen habe ...?!


----------



## hardyfreak (21. September 2010)

na von der achse her. @heup: wie haste des kettenblatt an den sticks befestigt?           @ dj_bmx: du hast aber viele freunde, die bmx fahrn^^


----------



## qam (21. September 2010)

qam schrieb:


> Das Kettenblatt wird in der Regel mit einer Schraube (die normalerweise mitgeliefert wird) an einem Kurbelarm festgeschraubt, nachdem man es auf die Achse draufgesteckt hat. Ist idiotensicher, kann man nichts falsch machen. Außer auf den falschen Arm ziehen.



Nimm ein Stück Kordel und bind das Kettenblatt an einem Kurbelarm einfach fest! Besser gehts nicht...
Oder warte... ich glaube meine erste Antwort war doch richtig, glaube ich... ich hab das allerdings auch nicht zum Spaß geschrieben. -_- Es funktioniert wirklich...

Oh mein Gott, ich hab mich selbst zitiert.


----------



## hardyfreak (22. September 2010)

aaalter soll ichs dir vllt auf russisch erklären? an den kurbeln ist keine aufnahme zu sehe!


----------



## DJ_BMX (22. September 2010)

http://www.doublexstore.de/images/product_images/popup_images/14542_0.jpg
Da an der unteren siehst du nen Hügel.
In dem Hügel ist ein Gewinde in das du die mitgelieferte Kurbelschraube rein drehst.

Ja ich habe viele Freunde die BMX fahren.
2 oder 3 sind schon paar größere Contests gefahren und haben abgeräumt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## qam (22. September 2010)

Und jetzt aaalter? Glaubst du die klebt man Pritt Klebstift drauf oder was... ist doch logisch, dass das Kettenblatt so fest gemacht wird... am Rahmen festmachen wird wohl nix, auf die Achse schweißen wäre auch bisschen umständlich, bleibt nur noch der Kurbelarm. Was wäre wohl sinnvoller als das Kettenblatt festzuschrauben? Die Kordel? Nein. Der Klebstift? Fast, aber nicht ganz. Oh Richtig, garnichts, es ist die Schraube.  Nur weil du bei nem Bild, auf dem du die Kurbelarme nur von "vorne" siehst, heißt es nicht, dass sie hinten genauso aussehen... Ne Google suche zeigt dir das nach ca. 1 Sekunde, dass es geht...  Ich bedanke mich bei dir. Nächstes mal erst selber kucken, dann meckern. Und jetzt komm nicht mit dem "das manche als pro anfangen". Ich hab auch angefangen und nicht alles gewusst. Aber man kann sich sehr sehr sehr viel selber aneigenen, ohne andere zu fragen. Natürlich kann man fragen, solange es nicht eine dieser Fragen ist, die schon tausend mal gestellt und beantwortet wurdeo (ist bei dir ja jetzt nich so der Fall). Hab dir ja auch einmal nett geantwortet. Ist danach etwas dumm gelaufen, weil ich dachte, dass du Dosenbrots Kurbel meinst, bei der du keine Aufnahme siehst, war ja auch ne MTB-Kurbel, hättest dazu sagen sollen welche du meinst. In der Hinsicht tuts mir ein bisschen leid. Wenns direkt ersichtlich gewesen wäre, hätte ich dir auch normal geantwortet. Wie dem auch sei, jetz weisse bescheid! Und russisch.. kann ich leider nich! ;(


----------



## hardyfreak (22. September 2010)

qam schrieb:


> Und jetzt aaalter? Glaubst du die klebt man Pritt Klebstift drauf oder was... ist doch logisch, dass das Kettenblatt so fest gemacht wird... am Rahmen festmachen wird wohl nix, auf die Achse schweißen wäre auch bisschen umständlich, bleibt nur noch der Kurbelarm. Was wäre wohl sinnvoller als das Kettenblatt festzuschrauben? Die Kordel? Nein. Der Klebstift? Fast, aber nicht ganz. Oh Richtig, garnichts, es ist die Schraube.  Nur weil du bei nem Bild, auf dem du die Kurbelarme nur von "vorne" siehst, heißt es nicht, dass sie hinten genauso aussehen... Ne Google suche zeigt dir das nach ca. 1 Sekunde, dass es geht...  Ich bedanke mich bei dir. Nächstes mal erst selber kucken, dann meckern.


ja is gut, ich hab nur auf den pics die aufnahme an der kurbel net gesehn! Du verstehen?
@Dj_bmx ahh thx das pic hab ic bei google noch net gesehn. Wenigstens einer der mich versteht


----------



## qam (22. September 2010)

Lies alles, ich hab meinen Beitrag nochmal editiert. Auch er hats erst gerafft, nach deinem letzten Post. Da hab ichs logischerweise dann auch verstanden... nur oben kam es eher auf diese Carbonkurbel zurück, sah zumindest so aus. Und das Bild is das 2. bei Google!


----------



## RISE (22. September 2010)

Kettenblatt auf die Achse, evtl. auf den nötigen Adapter achten, Kettenblattschraube je nach Wunsch fetten (dann geht sie später leicht wieder ab) oder mit Loctite versehen (Schraubensicherungskleber, dann geht sie später vielleicht nicht mehr so leicht wieder ab), die Schraube dann nur Handfest anziehen, alles zusammenbauen, Kette drauf und dann das Kettenblatt festschrauben. Warum ich handfest groß geschrieben habe, weiß ich nicht.

Im Zweifelsfall sollte es auf Youtube sicherlich auch Tutorials zum Einbau geben, ansonsten müssten hier im Forum (evtl. auch im Dirt / Street MTB Bereich) Anleitungen rumschwirren und wenn es dann immernoch unmöglich erscheint, bringst du das Ding einfach zum Fahrradladen und lässt es dort machen. So schwer ist es aber nicht.


----------



## hardyfreak (22. September 2010)

qam schrieb:


> Lies alles, ich hab meinen Beitrag nochmal editiert. Auch er hats erst gerafft, nach deinem letzten Post. Da hab ichs logischerweise dann auch verstanden... nur oben kam es eher auf diese Carbonkurbel zurück, sah zumindest so aus. Und das Bild is das 2. bei Google!



 bei mir des 6.^^ hätt ich das bild schon früher gefunden, hätte ich net gefragt [email protected] all


----------

